

A Sokoban levels design programming contest - _yosefk
http://sokoban-gild.com

======
adultSwim
I'm curious about the backstory to this contest. Who is running it and why?

Group of puzzle enthusiasts banding together to push the envelope? Tech
startup wanting to off-load design work for a future game?

~~~
dgreensp
It's a puzzle enthusiast named Gil, from the looks of it. There's a tradition
of running these for fun.

~~~
adultSwim
That's awesome.

------
HAL9OOO
I'm not planning on entering the contest, but for curiosity's sake i'm curious
what algorithms might be core to implementing Sokoban? +/-'s Just for my
knowledge, I'm also curious how all these puzzle apps get their levels
designed. Is someone hand designing them? Are they procedurally generated and
if so how can you prove that their is a solution/it's a fun puzzle?

------
cousin_it
No pictures?

~~~
dalke
I presume this gives the submitters a chance to improve their submissions
without the other competitors appropriating ideas.

